# KODI STRANGE SCREEN



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I used to see pictures of ADDONS when either VIDEOS or MUSIC directories are highlighted. Then when rebooting my Matricom GBox Midnight MX2. I saw this on the screen.









I have no idea what this screen means. So I decided to reboot the Matricom because screen stayed on the TV screen a looooong time. After rebooting the ADDON pictures were not visible when either of those categories were highlighted.

My Favourites were still saved.

Any idea why this strange screen showed up and why the ADDON icons disappeared.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

For one thing the storage folder did not mount which could be any number of reasons, including a failing hard drive. How old is the unit?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Just purchased the item 2 weeks ago.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Then it should be under warranty. Also, they have a online forum: http://forums.matricom.net/viewforum.php?f=54


----------

